# Rut Roh Raggy! had to cancel my order...



## hambone44 (Jan 24, 2008)

was looking over E510 camera pics on the Olympus web site, and lo and behold...the old famous "Made in China"..

called Amazon in a frenzy and canceled my order...are there ANY USA made digital cams out there???

Don't want anything from China anymore, ever...I may not have much with that policy, but I am sticking by it.

cheap junk...

also looks like Nikons are made in Thailand?

Where is Canon made?


----------



## rip18 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm not sure where Canon makes their bodies & lenses, but I suspect that it ain't in the US...

I can't think of any US-made camera bodies off the top of my head...


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 24, 2008)

rip18 said:


> I'm not sure where Canon makes their bodies & lenses, but I suspect that it ain't in the US...
> 
> I can't think of any US-made camera bodies off the top of my head...



how about non China made?

I know that K10D I just ebayed off had assembled in Phillipines on it...

http://photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=00Iarg
http://www.dcresource.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-16562.html


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 24, 2008)

Canon would be JAPAN.


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 24, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Canon would be JAPAN.



alllllriighty then, Canon it is!  I can get more Canon lenses by far anyway...at the prices I want.

http://www.dcresource.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-16562.html


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 24, 2008)

you must know better spots to look than me, canon stuff is outrageous !!!! ( not that nikon is much cheaper !!!)


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just looking at the catalogue starts to burn a hole in my pocket.


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 24, 2008)

that is sad to me the Olympus has to be made in China...I was really wanted that camera, BUT, I feel China makes such cheap CRP and I dont want to support communist govt anymore...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 24, 2008)

i can appreciate your passion, but most likely the computer you are posting from is made "over there" as well as a bunch of other stuff you use each day. if you like the camera buy it. if you buy it from a usa store, you are helping an american family pay the bills.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2008)

hambone44 said:


> was looking over E510 camera pics on the Olympus web site, and lo and behold...the old famous "Made in China"..
> 
> called Amazon in a frenzy and canceled my order...are there ANY USA made digital cams out there???
> 
> ...



China is JUNK.  Avoid it if possible.  

My Canon XTi Rebel is made in Japan.
My Canon 70-300 IS Zoom lens is made in Japan.

Japan makes good stuff (now)


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2008)

FERAL ONE said:


> i can appreciate your passion, but most likely the computer you are posting from is made "over there" as well as a bunch of other stuff you use each day. if you like the camera buy it. if you buy it from a usa store, you are helping an american family pay the bills.


See, ya had to make me look at my new computer.  My old one was Japan....my new Toshiba is CHINA



Anyway....BUY CANON!! Best lenses and don't buy knockoff lenses, buy CANON.  The reviews on knockoffs are BAD.


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think these threads:

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1018&message=26223718
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1018&message=26236908

 ....just finally swayed me back to China, I hate it, but i also read the XTi does not have spot focus or image stabilization and the Canon lenses with IS will cost me mucho I know...

I think feral helped too, and I appreciate all of your help, but he said it will help feed an American family, sooooo...
back to OLY I go...

Thanks, dawg2, I was right there at that Canon purchase, but I am going back I think...to China.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 24, 2008)

depends on what you are calling a knock off.  i have a sigma lens that i love and several of their reviews are better than manufacturers lenses. if you are talking about"L" series glass i might agree but my truck costs less than a canon body with L series glass !!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 24, 2008)

hambone, my father in law was a heck of a photog in his time. he loved oly stuff !!!


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 24, 2008)

Again, I really like Canon, and Japanese is fine with me, too, but I think as long as there is warranty, I will go with the Olympus e510 after all, AND, the experience cant be any worse than I had with my NIKON D70 I sent back 2 times to be repaired after dying, and then it went out a 3rd time, at which time I let it go on Ebay fro 200 bucks.

Said goodbye to the K10D today...

a farewell pic:


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 24, 2008)

sweet shots !!! i look forward to seeing more from you !!!!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe all of the manufacturers have had issues with camera bodies at some time.  These are pretty complex peices of equipment and getting it all right has got to be a challenge.  I'm pretty amazed that there aren't more issues, but darned glad there aren't.  

Best of luck with the new camera Hambone.  Look forward to seeing some new shots.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Well congrats*

I guess ........  on whatever you decide 

I can tell you that I have had and/or still own 8 Olympus digital cameras .....
 and while I have sent three in for repairs....... none were sent in for manufacture problems but for clumsy owner issues

One got sand and Saltwater in it at the Gulf, one had a cracked case (some dummy tried to screw a mono-pod to far into it), the third was dropped by my daughter (flash didn't work) .... I hope you have as good luck with the one you choose as I have had with mine

I have a few of their kit lens, one of their mid grade, and a couple of Sigmas, I would be happy to share info and an opinion on them with you if you want, please contact me


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------

